# How I triggering picaboos... link to video!!!



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

hey guys, just thought id post this video to demonstrate a way to hook up your trigger inputs to your picaboos, IT WORKS GREAT!!!

this is a very adaptable method

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m3QPQRf0CE&feature=youtu.be

i got the inspiration from:

http://www.youtube.com/user/widgetwerks

tell me what you guys think, i will have another video up and running soon, just have to wait for the relay board to arrive in the mail 

thanks alot


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea and thansk for the video. Love video tutorials


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool. I'm going to have to try that now. Thanks!

-Eric


----------

